# Barbour Wax Coat Smell



## CPal (Dec 28, 2003)

With all of the recent Barbour threads I thought I'd follow-up on a comment in one ... how long does the wax finish tend to smell or, does one eventually "get used to it"?

Is there a model similar to the bedale that is not waxed?

Thanks!


----------



## Luckyguy (Jul 20, 2006)

I have a Beaufort and a Bedale. They both smelled when they were new. The smell eventually went away over time.


----------



## Ron_A (Jun 5, 2007)

Presumably, you're referring to the comments that I posted in pgolden's recent thread, among others. I wore my Bedale over the weekend, and it actually does seem like the wax-cotton smell is starting to dissipate a little bit, after about a month or so. I personally am not bothered by the wax-cotton smell -- and kind of like it -- but my wife was somewhat bothered by it initially, when the coat was right out of the box and pretty overwhelming (especially in the car). 

It's my understanding the the classic Bedale (with sylkoil finish) does not have the wax-cotton smell. Then again, there are those who claim that the sylkoil finish is not as good as the original. I think that if you're going to get a Barbour, you might as well get the original and live with it. Hopefully the smell will mellow out after a bit, you'll get used to it, or combination of the two.


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

Without the smell you wouldn't be getting the whole experience. Mingles well with wet dog and smoky fireplace.


----------



## jjohnson12 (Sep 6, 2007)

Patrick06790 said:


> Without the smell you wouldn't be getting the whole experience. Mingles well with wet dog and smoky fireplace.


^ I completely agree. I've had mine for seven years now and always enjoy the smell when I take it out of storage. I was disappointed that the can of dressing I bought to reproof didn't have the same scent.


----------



## tripreed (Dec 8, 2005)

Patrick06790 said:


> Without the smell you wouldn't be getting the whole experience. Mingles well with wet dog and smoky fireplace.


Don't forget gunpowder.


----------



## PennGlock (Mar 14, 2006)

The sharp, smell it from 5 ft. away smell goes away after 1 or 2 trips out in the rain.


----------



## Bishop of Briggs (Sep 7, 2007)

With the cold weather approaching, I will pull the trigger on a new Border within the next few days. The Beaufort is too short for my Huntsman sports coats and blazers.

The sylkoil is a good choice if you plan to purchase overtrousers or leggings that only come in that fabric. Any smell should go after a few wearings.


----------



## jamgood (Feb 8, 2006)

I think the odoure is the linseed oil part of the formula. (Linseed oil is the hot-pressed oil of the flax/linen plant seed. As opposed to the cold-pressed "flax-seed oil" at the dietary supplement store. Linseed oil is also used to make linoleum. Linoleum, for the youngsters, is a form of flooring and counter-topping of an earlier era. Linen also seems to be rather exotic 'round these parts.) 

In late Sept. 2006 I was wandering, and wondering, around a Saks Off 5th when the pungent scent caught my attention. At the time I was looking the other way as I walked by, and almost missed, 7 Barbours in various sizes. Easiest eBay sales I've ever made, at $200 each. Apparently, at least at that specific listing time in mid October, new Barbours from US sellers were rare.

Anyone else put a garbage bag over the car seat back when wearing a Barbour?


----------



## rip (Jul 13, 2005)

Patrick06790 said:


> Without the smell you wouldn't be getting the whole experience. Mingles well with wet dog and smoky fireplace.


Reminds me of how to experience living on a sailboat: lock yourself in a small room with a large wet dog and burn hundred dollar bills.


----------



## vwguy (Jul 23, 2004)

jamgood said:


> Anyone else put a garbage bag over the car seat back when wearing a Barbour?


Nope.

Brian


----------



## jamgood (Feb 8, 2006)

vwguy said:


> Nope.
> 
> Brian


O'Brian, thank you for saving 1 the onerous task of canvassing individuals. Now 1 can watch the Orpah re-broadcast.


----------



## vwguy (Jul 23, 2004)

jamgood said:


> O'Brian, thank you for saving 1 the onerous task of canvassing individuals. Now 1 can watch the Orpah re-broadcast.


Hey, if Oprah is you thing, go for it 

Brian


----------



## TweedyDon (Aug 31, 2007)

The smell does fade away after a while... unfortunately!


----------



## Daniele (Dec 28, 2004)

tripreed said:


> Don't forget gunpowder.


...and oil-gasoline mix


----------



## egadfly (Nov 10, 2006)

*Ordnance*



tripreed said:


> Don't forget gunpowder.


Two such posts in as many days -- are you trying to tell us something, Trip?

Everything okay at school?

EGF


----------



## tripreed (Dec 8, 2005)

egadfly said:


> Two such posts in as many days -- are you trying to tell us something, Trip?
> 
> Everything okay at school?
> 
> EGF


Haha, yes, thanks, things are fine. I did realize after this second post that I might appear a bit single-minded. I had no such intentions, however.


----------



## NewYorkBuck (May 6, 2004)

TweedyDon said:


> The smell does fade away after a while... unfortunately!


+1. I love the smell. It is my second season with the coat, but alas, the wax smell is almost gone, Fortunately, it has been replaced by smoke - both from wood fires and cigars....


----------

